# First WSM smoke - Chicken wings



## dukeburger (Mar 27, 2015)

Picked up my new 18.5" WSM on Tuesday and couldn't wait to fire it up, so I did some Friday after-work wings.

Picked up a 4lb pack on the way home and wasted no time getting some coals lit and a beer popped. Dropped wings in a pan and gave them a good coat of Jeff's rub.

This was a 2-hour smoke @ 260F (or at least tried), and since this was my first run on the WSM, I think they turned out well. A few had some rubbery skin, but the majority were nice and crispy.

Forgot to take a Qview before I pulled them off, but there was some leftovers.

Also, my Maverick 733 arrived today right on time, as I plan on doing a 4.5lb pork butt early tomorrow morning.








New addition to the family (don't worry, snow has melted since this pic was taken):













IMG-20150325-00542.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 27, 2015


















IMG-20150327-00545.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 27, 2015


















IMG-20150327-00546.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 27, 2015






Remaining survivors:













IMG-20150327-00547.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 27, 2015


----------



## rmmurray (Mar 27, 2015)

Wings look great. Good job. Enjoy your new wsm!
:Looks-Great:


----------



## sota d (Mar 27, 2015)

Your wings look great! Kudos on Jeffs rub-I use it on everything. The skin on smoked chicken is tricky. You have to hot smoke them or throw them on a screaming hot grill for a few minutes to crisp the skin. I smoke on a MES(max temp 275*) so I do the smoke and grill method. But, it looks like you had a good smoke. Congrats, David.


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks!

When I removed the lid to probe the meat, the coals fed and the temps jumped to the 290 range and i decided to end the madness and yank them before I regretted it... and besides, The lady and I hadn't eaten since lunch time and it was creeping up to 8pm.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,.... but I'm guessing that may be what crisped up the skin.

Loving this learning curve though


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice looking Wings . . .and your Toys are Cool 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## nickm62388 (Apr 6, 2015)

I had same problem....i attempted my first cook today on my WSM, and smoked the wings for 2 hours at 250degrees flipping halfway thru an using 4 chunks of apple wood at the start...Im new to smoking so unsure how much wood I need......Although they turned out flavorful, they were very rubbery, which I DO NOT LIKE and glad they were just for me or I would have been ashamed to give to others.....Im reading and it seems if I throw it on grill for a few minutes after they are cooked they wont be rubbery anymore and will crisp up...Will try next time...any pointers.


----------



## trueteam (Apr 6, 2015)

If you dont want to fire up the grill, take the body off and put the grate directly over the coals. You will never get crispy skin at 250. At least I havent been able to figure it out. You could also drop them in a deep fryer for a few minutes.


----------



## trueteam (Apr 6, 2015)

How was the smoke flavor? 4 chunks with poultry is too much for my tastes.


----------



## trueteam (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice looking wings Duke


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 7, 2015)

Grats! Nice first run on the WSM.

I found a great way to do wings (especially for a game) smoke them naked the day before, then put in a ziplok bag with about half a bottle of Frank's Red Hot, and place in the fridge overnight. Next day fire up the grill and grill the wings over high heat till hot again, then toss with wing sauce once more and serve!


----------



## gary s (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry I'm Late, They sure look good. And congrats on your new addition

gary


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 7, 2015)

This smoke was done before I got my MAV733 and was using the lid thermo. Actual gill temp could have been anywhere from 260 - 325 or more. Going to try wings again this weekend


----------

